# New Beat Up Old Guitar Day - Yamaha FG 180



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

In staying with the GC tradition, I am posting (my) news of buying a "New Beat Up Old Guitar - Yamaha FG 180" 

I bought it yesterday from a very nice young fellow advertising it locally on Kijiji.

It has seen a lot of playing and has plenty wear (AKA "mojo") to prove it.
According to what I have been able to find, this model has not been made since 1974.
It felt and sounded good to me and I couldn't resist. It is my only acoustic. 

These are pics form the internet of the same/similar model. Mine was made in Taiwan.




















Mine did not have a truss rod cover, so I made one from Rosewood today.










Old as they are, the open tuners seem to hold the tuning well.










I paid $170.00 (no hardshell case was included). They sold for around $130.00 when new.

After playing electric for so long, my fingers are killing me only after a few hours of playing it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool. Congratulations. Old flattops are where it's at. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Congrats. Looks cool.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Just the right mojo. I like it.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats Dave. My first acoustic was a Yamaha FG model and I wish I hadn't traded it in cause I didn't get much for it. It had been to college with me and then to university with my nephew years later and it still played great. It will certainly get your finger tips back in shape.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2013)

Built to last. I think you'll be pleased with it for a long time.
I picked mine up used back in '76. Still sounding fine. 
Looking forward to seeing your 'actual' guitar.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice Dave, congrats!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Your fingers hurt, eh? I can appreciate that. That's why I usually pick up my electric rather than the acoustic. It's easier to play.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, that's a nice score! You know that one's gonna keep playing for years to come!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Your fingers hurt, eh? I can appreciate that. That's why I usually pick up my electric rather than the acoustic. It's easier to play.


I have not played an acoustic for quite awhile. 
I do like the change of tone(s) it brings from the electric and the portability, etc. 
Reminds me of my pre-electric guitar years.

Many thanks for all the comments.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats on such a cool find! Those old FG-180's are quite well thought of since indy folk/rocker/songwriter Elliott Smith used one.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

They may have stopped making them in `74 but Yamaha re-released 180s a few years ago in Japan.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

I had the chance to see Dave's fg this past weekend.
You're right about the 'mojo'. The feel and sound it
projects is amazing!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I had the chance to see Dave's fg this past weekend.
> You're right about the 'mojo'. The feel and sound it
> projects is amazing!





laristotle said:


> Built to last. I think you'll be pleased with it for a long time.
> I picked mine up used back in '76. Still sounding fine.
> Looking forward to seeing your 'actual' guitar.


Larry...Thanks again for bringing your guitar for me to see and play.

Larry's FG 180 has been very well cared for (by Larry) and is in virtually new condition. 
It is such a pleasure to play this beautiful vintage guitar.

On closer examination, to be realistic about this whole "mojo" thing, the "mojo" on the one I bought is a bit excessive and more like disrespect and/or punishment. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2013)

Willie would probably disagree. lol.


----------

